
How Silicon Valley’s bias against marketing obliterates value - Devolver
https://threadling.com/silicon-valley-anti-marketing-bias/
======
GFischer
I haven't seen that much bias. If anything, the opposite - PG said his own
startup spent a lot of money on PR (
[http://www.paulgraham.com/submarine.html](http://www.paulgraham.com/submarine.html)
) , and Steve Blank and Osterwalder make a big point of marketing (
[https://steveblank.com/category/marketing/](https://steveblank.com/category/marketing/)
)

